# Powder vs Liquid Descaler



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Which type of descaler do you use?*​
Powder880.00%Liquid00.00%Both - as described220.00%Other (not linked below)00.00%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which descaler do you use?

*Puly Caff 'Baby' Powder Descaler (10 x 30g)*







*or* *Gaggia Liquid Descaler Decalcifier*









Do you find one works better than the other?

The powder is much more economical (less than £1 per month) than the liquid descaler (£7 per bottle - 1 use only)

I use the liquid for a power flush every year and the powder in between.

This is based on London water which where we live (right on the northern edge) is a little softer than central and south London


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

go for the liquid every time. if water not too hard you can get 2 descales. the powder can cause blockage of solenoid if not fully desolved.

mark


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been using Durgol as my descaler, mainly just because it's what I'm accustomed to. It's awfully expensive, but seems to work brilliantly -- I justify the expense by catching it as it runs out of the machine and using it over again to get the scale off other things around the house. It's so effective that a few wipes with a soaked paper towel is often all that's needed.

(I also don't descale very often, as I now exclusively use Volvic water in my machine.)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

thats not a good idea!!!!!! mineral water is bad. it has minerals. for best you need to filter. thats the only way to be sure, even then you should descale every 8-10 weeks

mark


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Gaggia liquid descaler gets good reviews on Amazon.... Can anyone tell me if it will be suitable for my Rancilio Silvia?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hiya, dont know the machine, but if it has an enclosed aluminium boiler then it is fine for it

mark


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I believe the Silvia has a brass boiler. Looking at the ingredients on the Gaggia liquid descaler I would not have thought it would do any harm but I do not imagine it would be any better for the Silvia than a regular espresso machine, citric acid based descaler.


----------

